# Guns for sale



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Did I miss something? The thread is gone.


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

Missing for me too...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Shut down fer now. Thread coming soon.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

i say hmmmmmm


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I was panicking! I could not survive without my fix.....


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

What did I miss???


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

Splittine said:


> Shut down fer now. Thread coming soon.



Say it ain't so! 

Showed back up... for now.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah I noticed that, it's back up now...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah we're working on it. A few are gonna end up ruining it for everyone. Some people think its their personal business.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

I will say this. Like Splittine said a few are about to ruin it for everyone. Its being discussed how it will be handled but this is not a site to tell off your armory or trade 12 goats and a chicken for a gun. Its being abused and being discussed between owners and mods.... May not be any changes, may be some changes, maybe a lot of changes... We will keep you all updated...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's what happens when the PFF turns into the Pensacola Gun Trader.....I love a gun just as much as the next guy but just getting on here to sell guns is getting out of hand....


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Yeah we're working on it. A few are gonna end up ruining it for everyone. Some people think its their personal business.


:thumbsup::thumbsup: sounds great, can I start telling the dealers bye, bye by name? I mean really taking a credit card for gun purchases is nothing short of Jays minus the store front...


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> I will say this. Like Splittine said a few are about to ruin it for everyone. Its being discussed how it will be handled but this is not a site to tell off your armory or trade 12 goats and a chicken for a gun. Its being abused and being discussed between owners and mods.... May not be any changes, may be some changes, maybe a lot of changes... We will keep you all updated...


I wouldn't trade 12 of my goats for the USS RONALD REGAN:sweatdrop:


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Jason said:


> That's what happens when the PFF turns into the Pensacola Gun Trader.....I love a gun just as much as the next guy but just getting on here to sell guns is getting out of hand....


Need to shut down PFF for a while...


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, like I said, I'm addicted to checking out the deals buy or selling some. I drive my wife nuts on the PFF, but between us it was short trip,

Thanks to all the mods for all you guys do.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

I guess I've been oblivious to this. I have noticed a lot of newbies posting and not following the 20 post requirement, but figured there was an overwhelming influx of new people to the site and hard to monitor. I've only had one firearm transaction since I joined (I bought) but I'm pretty addicted to seeing what people are getting rid of even though I don't usually buy anything, it's insanely fun to window shop. I hope measures can be put in place to keep this area going and pray the minority of abusers don't dictate the future for all. 

Clayjunky


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

kendive said:


> Need to shut down PFF for a while...


What's up with this comment? Please explain...


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Just putting this out there but who cares if there are dealers posting as long as there are good deals that benifit members of the forum?Obviously I am missing something here.I am not a dealer but find myself constantly lurking this section as firearms are probably one of my biggest hobbies,and that includes buying,selling,and trading them.In the age of the internet info such as current pricing is readily availible for anyones refrence.I would think the owners of the forum would appreciate the extra traffic,as that is their primary (if not only) means of income through advertising.Not to mention I am sure most of us would like more activity on the board,hell it even creates competion in the market thus driving the market down.(economics 101) Like I previously said,there is obviously something I am missing. Unless there is illegal activity of course..Anyways hope a bad few dont blow it for us all!


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Well half the shit on these threads has nothing to do with hunting. Does anyone here hunt with a snub nose or a Taurus pistol, or even better a full auto suppressed Mac 11?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Miami Matt said:


> Just putting this out there but who cares if there are dealers posting as long as there are good deals that benifit members of the forum?Obviously I am missing something here.I am not a dealer but find myself constantly lurking this section as firearms are probably one of my biggest hobbies,and that includes buying,selling,and trading them.In the age of the internet info such as current pricing is readily availible for anyones refrence.I would think the owners of the forum would appreciate the extra traffic,as that is their primary (if not only) means of income through advertising.Not to mention I am sure most of us would like more activity on the board,hell it even creates competion in the market thus driving the market down.(economics 101) Like I previously said,there is obviously something I am missing. Unless there is illegal activity of course..Anyways hope a bad few dont blow it for us all!


It has nothing to do with anything you posted. All I can say is there will be a new thread posted tomorrow with new info.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

DoneDeal2 said:


> Well half the shit on these threads has nothing to do with hunting. Does anyone here hunt with a snub nose or a Taurus pistol, or even better a full auto suppressed Mac 11?


So what? Then dont buy it and hunt with it would be my obvious choice:thumbsup:


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

kendive said:


> Need to shut down PFF for a while...


that will accomplish what?


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

fisheye48 said:


> that will accomplish what?


 wondering the same thing...


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Miami Matt said:


> wondering the same thing...


Or could just shut the sale of guns down completely and watch all the gun trolls disappear again


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

fisheye48 said:


> Or could just shut the sale of guns down completely and watch all the gun trolls disappear again


That would suck too,ruins it for everyone else.:thumbdown:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> Or could just shut the sale of guns down completely and watch all the gun trolls disappear again


All I want to do is start calling the Trolls out but they wont let me


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> All I want to do is start calling the Trolls out but they wont let me


isnt there a few on this thread:shifty:


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

lol "I'll keep my guns,money,and freedom you keep "the change"...too fitting sorry..


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> isnt there a few on this thread:shifty:


I count 4, what do you think? Funny it not any of the OG members...


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: sounds great, can I start telling the dealers bye, bye by name? I mean really taking a credit card for gun purchases is nothing short of Jays minus the store front...


 
I thought that about the credit cards till I went to a nation junior olympic wrestling tourney and every 14-18 year old had a card reader for their phone. After the tourney is open its like an african market with kids selling buying and traiding everywhere. 

But on topic it was getting a litle out of hand but I do like to window shop


----------



## cbigcarl (May 28, 2009)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> All I want to do is start calling the Trolls out but they wont let me


Sometimes you have to call a Spade, a Spade


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Shit somebody just start a local shooting/ hunting forum and then we will have a hunting and fishing forum....


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Miami Matt said:


> So what? Then dont buy it and hunt with it would be my obvious choice:thumbsup:


The title of this section is "Hunting Firearms" and the other is "Hunting Gear for Sale or Trade". How about don't post it where it doesn't belong. Post on another forum! That's what!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I know lets play a game.... Everyone in this thread and look at your post history... Then you will know if you are what we call a "contributing member" on someone looking for a gun deal... I've already checked everyone and guess who is a gun fairy...... MM... That is why their probably gonna shit can guns on here....


----------

